# Are you afraid of escalators?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Are you afraid of escalators?


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Not at all, I think they're rather fun to ride on. :b


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

A little bit. If I'm daydreaming and when I come to I wobble a little bit, I worry that I will fall and my hair will get caught between the stairs as it's moving under.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes, I HATE them! :afr


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

nope, not at all.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Yes, I HATE them! :afr


 :hug dont they scare you as you want to step onto them going down?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Noca said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I HATE them! :afr
> ...


I won't really get on them anymore at all. I don't really know what it is about them...I guess I'm afraid I'll fall when I walk onto it or something, and get something hung in there. So I just take the stairs or the elevator. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kind of. I've always had a paranoia that my shoelaces will get caught and it will rip my legs off. I remember my parents warned me about that when I was a kid. :lol


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

No, but they are intimidating at times


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> Kind of. I've always had a paranoia that my shoelaces will get caught and it will rip my legs off. I remember my parents warned me about that when I was a kid. :lol


:lol I used to have the same fear when I was younger, especially at the top or bottom where the steps would flatten out and disappear under the gaurd. I used to always hop over that part when I got to the end. I haven't used one for about 10 years because there just aren't many around the area I live, but I'm not afraid of them anymore.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

No, unless I have to socialize while on one.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

They deserve respect, but I'm not afraid of them.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm prone to tripping on em but nah they don't scare me.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't mind escalators but I can't stand elevators.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of. I've always had a paranoia that my shoelaces will get caught and it will rip my legs off. I remember my parents warned me about that when I was a kid. :lol
> ...


:lol: Same here. I still watch for that little light at where the step gets "sucked in" :lol. I always wonder what happens on the other side and how thankful I am for not being on it! :lol:


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of. I've always had a paranoia that my shoelaces will get caught and it will rip my legs off. I remember my parents warned me about that when I was a kid. :lol
> ...


Heck you got more then they do here which is none. :lol

I always am afraid I would trip when I get to the top when the steps disappear. All the malls in Des Moines have them so it is hard to avoid them.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> They deserve respect, but I'm not afraid of them.


 :agree There are many deaths and injuries involving elevators, escalators and revolving doors every year. But if you're alert and careful when you encounter one chances are good you will survive.

Danger on the escalator


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not afraid of escalators but I think they're pretty pointless. They take up as much space as a flight of stairs, they're expensive to run and maintain, waste energy, promote obesity, dangerous to children. Folks in wheelchairs can't use them, so you still need to put in an elevator. I can't think of one advantage to having an escalator other than to make a place seem "classy".


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, they terrify me. I always take the elevator instead.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Not so much afraid, but I'm a little cautious of them because it's a little frightening to try to time my foot right so it lands on the step. I wouldn't want to miss and fall and crack my head open, and just be lying there and have the escalator take me down that way.


----------



## loserface (Sep 19, 2007)

I am rather scared of them because of a bad experience as a child.

My mom and I were on the top, about to go down. I placed my first foot on one step, but was scared to put the other one with it, so the step just kept getting farther and farther away with one of my feet still on it. I began doing the splits at the top of the escalator, whilst crying and freaking out (I am also afraid of heights). I would've fell down it if my mom didn't help me back up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was younger, I was in a store with my dad and he was pushing my little brother around in his stroller. I saw an escalator ahead, and I thought we were going to go down it, so I ran ahead of everyone and jumped on.

Of course, you can't really take a baby stroller down an escalator, so I was stranded at the bottom and started crying. Then some nice lady came and escorted me to another escalator to get back up to my dad.

Just remembered that. :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I was terrified of them when I was a kid. I'm still a bit wary of them today.

Escalators and forklifts were my big phobias as a child.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes a little bit. I'm worried I'll get caught and get sucked in or something.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, that would be one of the few fears I lack.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I am a little afraid of the end of the escalator because I'm afraid of getting a body part caught

I'm also freaked out by escalators that aren't working, I can never get my brain to look at them as normal stairs and always lose my balance slightly when walking on/off.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

HAHA I love this poll. I get scared when I have to go down the escalator. First of all I'm afraid of heights and it'll be just my luck if I miss the step and go tumbling down like a retard. I always hesitate before stepping on the escalator to go down, but I have to force myself or people will notice me standing there and think I'm crazy.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

escalators usually don't bother me except for the one I had to take last year at an NBA game. We had the cheap tickets so the ride from ground to roof had to have lasted at least five minutes, and I got to say for me it was pretty nauseating and was one time that I would have loved to have taken the stairs on the way down.

but one thing about the last option, which might have been added jokingly is that when I moved to South Carolina a few years ago there was actually people here that had no idea what an escalator was until the mall was built and it was just funny how futuristic they thought it was


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

No Mitch Hedberg quotes???
_
I like an escalator, man, 'cause an escalator can never break. It can only become stairs. There would never be an "Escalator Temporarily Out of Order" sign, only "Escalator Temporarily Stairs. Sorry for the Convenience."_


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't really understand why people are scared of them. :wtf


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

jab_au said:


> I don't really understand why people are scared of them. :wtf


I don't understand how people could NOT be afraid of them :afr


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

They can be hard to manage with your car...


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

As someone else said, I don't fear escalators unless someone starts a conversation with me, but that never really happens. "So, you come on escalators a lot?" "Nah, not really." "Yeah, me neither" "Ok, have a good one"

Sometimes I would imagine myself sliding down that platform between the two escalators next to each other, but I don't think I can risk getting caught.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not afraid of them, but I have had one of my shoelaces get caught at the top of the escalator...it wasn't a very pleasant experience as I had to yank my shoe several times to get the darn thing out of there. Had it taken any longer, I would have just taken my shoe off and left it there, but thankfully after a couple of yanks it was able to come out...but by the time I took it out, my shoelace was all frayed at the end. Oh well....it only happened to me that one time though so it really wasn't a big deal to me (if it would have happened in front of alot of people then I would have been traumatized...but I don't remember there being a lot of people there). I would hate for something like that to happen to a little kid though, that would be terrible...and dangerous. 

Someone on here had said that they get dizzy when they walk up escalators that don't function and I just wanted to say that my mother is the same way. I don't quite understand it, but she's mentioned it to me before.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm only afraid when the walls on either side are mirrors. Then I'm terrified.


----------

